# My dog screams in his sleep! Are dog nightmares common?



## shawn mills (May 12, 2010)

We have a minature schnauzer. he's about 6 years old. About once every other month or so he starts howling in his sleep and gets progressivly louder untils it almost sounds like a scream. This usually lasts for about 10 seconds or until I call his name loud enough to wake him. He usually does this in the middle of the night. Is this normal and does anybody elses dog have nightmares?


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (May 12, 2010)

I have noticed that alot of dogs dream. Grown dogs and puppies. I've had them twitch and shake almost like they were having seizures. I have also heard them howl and wimper while asleep. It's normal. Just like when a human is dreaming and begins moving or making noises, nothing to worry about.


----------



## pine nut (May 13, 2010)

Yes they are common.   Mine sometimes bark and do running movements as if chasing a rabbit.  They are in deep sleep when doing this.


----------



## Sargent (May 13, 2010)

My dog "runs" and barks in his sleep.  It is hilarious unless it happens at 3am.


----------



## Sargent (May 13, 2010)

No, this isn't my dog.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-0dzKH1Rfs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-0dzKH1Rfs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 13, 2010)

pine nut said:


> Yes they are common.   Mine sometimes bark and do running movements as if chasing a rabbit.  They are in deep sleep when doing this.



mine does that all the time!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 14, 2010)

Both mine do,after a long hard day!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 23, 2010)

wife's old chihuahua mix does it, lol


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 23, 2010)

Just like people, they dream.  Love chasing the rabbit or a fear of being chased.

Put on some soft music, TV or a little white noise, makes majority do better.

Unless they see dead people


----------



## Mrstrkyhntr70 (May 23, 2010)

My dog has done this for years, he's a 12 year old Chihuahua mix who has a serious attitude and who's spoiled rotten. I call this doggymares..


----------

